# firmware 3.0 pour ipod touch



## macruner (12 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai lu récemment ICI qu'il devrait y avoir la sortie du firmware 3.0 le 17 juin, or je compte profiter d'une offre étudiant (MBP + réduction de 185  pour un ipod ou un ipod touch).

Cette MàJ devrait être payante, pensez vous qu'elle sera intégrée dans les versions à venir, à savoir, si j'achète après le 17 juin, aurais-je l'ipod à jour ou faudra-t-il quand même payer cette MàJ ?

Merci par avance (je ne sais pas si j'ai été très très clair... dsl)

@+


----------



## twinworld (12 Juin 2009)

macruner a dit:


> pensez vous que


je pense qu'elle sera intégrée, comme lorsqu'on achète un ordi neuf, on a le dernier OS installé dessus. Mais, le mieux, c'est de demander à un vendeur Mac, voire d'envoyer un mail à Apple, si vous voulez être sûr.


----------



## meilingibookg3 (18 Juin 2009)

Car, à mon avis, les iPod Touch avec le firmware 3.0 seront dispos après le nouvel iPhone... Mais si j'étais toi, j'attendrais le mois de septembre car, il est possible qu'un nouvel iPod Touch avec appareil photo (juste une rumeur et spéculation d'Américains fou de gadgets, mais qui sait)... J'envisage déjà un deuxième avec 32 voir 64go!!!
Patience et longueur de temps (proverbe chinois et japonais)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2009)

Sinon, c'est 7,99. Pas la ruine non plus.


----------



## meilingibookg3 (19 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon, c'est 7,99. Pas la ruine non plus.


C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait... mais je voulais la boussole, voice control... donc à mon avis le nouvel ipod touch aura presque tous ces éléments... euh, je crois que je vais aller me coucher car je rêve debout...


----------

